# T510 - sound only headphones not with speakers



## utternull (Mar 9, 2021)

sound is working only on headphones but not speakers 

uname -a

```
FreeBSD badsectorsondisk 14.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT
```

switched between systctl hw.snd.default_unit=0,1,2,3
and there's no difference - still plays through headphones


```
~> cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Right Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


```
kern.ipc.num_snd_tags: 0
device  snd_cmi
device  snd_csa
device  snd_emu10kx
device  snd_es137x
device  snd_hda
device  snd_ich
device  snd_via8233
"unp","so_snd"
"so_snd","so_rcv"
"so_snd","kqueue"
"so_snd","tcp_hc_entry"
"so_snd","rib head lock"
"so_snd","select mtxpool"
"socket","so_snd"
"tcpinp","so_snd"
"so_snd_sx","so_snd"
"so_snd_sx","unp"
"so_snd_sx","tcpinp"
"so_snd_sx","ng_node"
"so_snd_sx","vm map (user)"
"so_snd_sx","vm page free queue"
"so_snd_sx","UMA zone"
"so_snd_sx","256 Bucket"
"so_snd_sx","kernel vm object"
"so_snd_sx","kernel arena domain"
"so_snd_sx","filedesc structure"
"so_snd_sx","netisr_mtx"
"so_snd_sx","rib head lock"
"so_snd_sx","nhop_ctl"
"so_snd_sx","netgraph types"
"so_snd_sx","netgraph idhash"
"so_snd_sx","netgraph namehash"
"so_snd_sx","netgraph topology mutex"
"so_snd_sx","ubt ng"
"so_snd_sx","ng_socket"
"so_snd_sx","btsocks_hci_raw_pcb_mtx"
"sleep mtxpool","so_snd"
"sndstat lock","UMA zone"
"sndstat lock","sound cdev"
"udpinp","so_snd"
"nfsd_mtx","so_snd"
"accept","so_snd"
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 1
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 0
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.basename_clone: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.syncdelay: -1
hw.snd.usefrags: 0
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.timeout: 5
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 2
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
```


----------



## a6h (Mar 9, 2021)

Did you turn the volume up? Set all to max and test it:
`mixer vol 100 pcm 100 speaker 100 ogain 100`


----------



## utternull (Mar 9, 2021)

vigole said:


> Did you turn the volume up? Set all to max and test it:
> `mixer vol 100 pcm 100 speaker 100 ogain 100`


tried and it's not working 
only sound through headphone jack but not speakers 

is there any other information needed?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 9, 2021)

This in /boot/device.hints file solved the same problem on *T420s* laptop.

Not sure if it will help with *T510* tho.


```
# T420s SOUND ON HEADPHONES
hint.hdaa.0.nid31.config="as=1"
hint.hdaa.0.nid25.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones mute=0 misc=0"
hint.hdaa.0.nid28.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones mute=0 misc=0"
```

Requires reboot to work.


----------



## utternull (Mar 10, 2021)

it's now working!

I added vermaden config,rebooted, and then ran vigoles command. Thanks for the help


----------

